#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Sikkim btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
NIT Sikkim Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Sikkim Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Sikkim Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Sikkim Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
203696

*OPPH*
268924

*OB*
341635

*OBPH*
353127

*SC*
683924

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
336418

*STPH*
NA



*NIT Sikkim Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communications EngineeringElectrical and Electronics Engineering*NIT Sikkim Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 35,000/- Per Year.

*NIT Sikkim Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 12,000/- Per Semester.

*NIT Sikkim Engineering Placements 2012:* NA.

*NIT Sikkim Campus & Intra Facilities:* NA.

*NIT Sikkim Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA.

*NIT Sikkim Address:* National Institute of Technology Sikkim, Barfung Block, Ravangla Sub-Division, South Sikkim - 737139, India.

*NIT Sikkim Campus Virtual Tour:* NA.





  Similar Threads: NIT Sikkim btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Meghalaya btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Manipur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Mizoram btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

